# ACSI GPS Coordinates download . . . or not!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This may be of interest. I'm not sure what they mean by "_temporary removal_" so I think it's a case of putting the URL into favourites and "_Watch this space_".

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/extra-information/gps-coordinates/

Dave


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

A step backwards I think! Still, to put them in manually would only take about 3 or 4 weeks!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Get on with it then! :roll: 

I'll send you the beer when you've done them all.

Dave :lol:


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

They should be up HERE soon.
Camping cheque is done already.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

With any luck Melly, but last year the dataset from Archie didn't include the book and page number references, so it was nowhere near as useful in conjunction with Autoroute.

Hoping for the official one again, which did have all the cross references.

Dave


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's a strange thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Put the POI in Autoroute and no page numbers as you say, but use the KML data for Google earth and page numbers and even the dates you can use it.
Maybe converting the KML data to autoroute would give the same info.
May look into that.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just had a look Melly, and it's a bit baffling.

Only some of the sites have page numbers, but they don't specify which volume and don't appear to match the 2015 guides anyway.

Hmmmmmmm. No further forward I think, but thanks anyway.

Dave


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

If you read the news item on the front page of Archies dated 01/01/2015 it states that the campingcard POI's will be added at the next update and the link at the bottom of the page is dated 2014 for the "Camping Card" ones.

Perhaps we will have to wait a while  

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw that Steve, but interestingly enough there was nothing there a couple of days ago - just an error message. Now there is a download, but not the 2015 version it seems.

Curious eh?

dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Archie updated my 'app' two days ago  

tony


----------

